# Oxygen sensor



## Jackie G (Nov 27, 2019)

Bank one sensor one keeps going bad


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Welcome to the site, but you are going to need to provide a lot more information than that in order for anyone to help you. You don't mention what year Maxima or if it's the upstream or downstream sensor that keeps going bad. You also don't mention if you've done any testing. In the meantime, NICO Club's site allows free access to their Nissan online factory service manuals. If you have the specific trouble code for the sensor, you'll find step-by-step diagnostics for that code in the "EC" (Engine Control) section. You didn't mention what brand sensor you are using, but it's best to stick with genuine Nissan, NTK or Denso brand oxygen sensors when it comes to Nissans. Are there any other codes that trigger with it? You don't have to submit a long essay on your problem, but the more facts you can provide the easier it makes it to help you.


----------

